
First Trailer for Marvel’s Blackwidow Prequel. Thoughts? - Dutroli
http://alugy.com/art/first-trailer-for-marvels-blackwidow-prequel-thoughts/
======
aiscapehumanity
Can we be done with capeshit movies and go on to making movies on The Culture
or some cooler scifi already? Must we still be making multi-million dollar
live action B movies to be sold just to China?

